#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Λογισμικό δημοσίων έργων ''ΕΡΓΑ"

## Barracuda

Μπορειτε να κατεβασετε απο εδω: http://softwaypro.gr/ την demo εκδοση του προγραμματος στην οποια υπαρχουν τιμες και συν/στες αναθεωρησης, διαφορα εντυπα δημοσιων εργων κτλ.

----------


## dpapdpap

> Μπορειτε να κατεβασετε απο εδω: http://softwaypro.gr/ την demo εκδοση του προγραμματος στην οποια υπαρχουν τιμες και συν/στες αναθεωρησης, διαφορα εντυπα δημοσιων εργων κτλ.


Διαθέτει ελεύθερα όλες τις λειτουργίες (πχ Τιμές, συντελεστές αναθεώρησης, άρθρα κλπ) πλήν της εκτύπωσης (μέσω word)

----------

